# Adidas Grip Socks?



## RedDevilDad (Nov 7, 2020)

Has anyone seen (or can link to) Adidas socks with the grip on the bottom?

Disclaimer: Must be Adidas. Can't find on google. Can't be other brand. Must have the rubber knobs/buttons/ grip on the bottom.

I'm beginning to wonder if Adidas even makes grip socks... 

Thanks


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 7, 2020)

RedDevilDad said:


> Has anyone seen (or can link to) Adidas socks with the grip on the bottom?
> 
> Disclaimer: Must be Adidas. Can't find on google. Can't be other brand. Must have the rubber knobs/buttons/ grip on the bottom.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the alpha skin traxion socks Adidas makes? Amazon has them, not sure where you're located but try calling your local Adidas outlet, they've had them before.


----------



## SBFDad (Nov 7, 2020)

RedDevilDad said:


> Has anyone seen (or can link to) Adidas socks with the grip on the bottom?
> 
> Disclaimer: Must be Adidas. Can't find on google. Can't be other brand. Must have the rubber knobs/buttons/ grip on the bottom.
> 
> ...


They do not. My recommendation is to buy any brand grip socks. Recommend you stay away from Trusox. Too pricey and the quality sucks. Fall apart in the wash over time. Cut Adidas soccer socks at the foot. 

My kid likes these...



			Amazon.com


----------



## mlx (Nov 7, 2020)

OK, I'm going to be that super dense person who tells you a different brand even though you clearly said 3 times it must be Adidas. 

My son uses Pure Grip Socks. The are way cheaper than all the brands but their quality is great and they do have the anti slips dots or whatever underneath. 








						Pure Grip Socks
					

PURE GRIP. NOTHING MORE. NO GIMMICKS, NO MADE UP TECH. JUST GOOD QUALITY SOCKS, GRIP IN THE SPOTS YOU NEED IT MOST, AT A FAIR PRICE. NO NONSENSE. JUST PURE GRIP




					puregripsocks.com


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 7, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Are you talking about the alpha skin traxion socks Adidas makes? Amazon has them, not sure where you're located but try calling your local Adidas outlet, they've had them before.


Hmm... those may be the best I can get.  

Thanks all for the recommendations.  I value the opinions on alternatives.  But, yes, fortunately or unfortunately, it has to be Adidas.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2020)

RedDevilDad said:


> Hmm... those may be the best I can get.
> 
> Thanks all for the recommendations.  I value the opinions on alternatives.  But, yes, fortunately or unfortunately, it has to be Adidas.


Is this some sort of team rule, club rule, or enforceable league rule?


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Is this some sort of team rule, club rule, or enforceable league rule?


 I can't answer for RDD, but all my kids clubs enforce the same rule, that all players must stay true to the club brand and wear that only ie: Nike,Puma,Capelli,Adidas, etc. the exception are cleats and GK gloves (thank god because my GK kid has a very specific brand preference.) I figured most clubs are enforcing this rule, but maybe some aren't.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Nov 8, 2020)

You can always cut the Adidas club socks off at the ankle and wear them over the non-slip socks.  Pros who use tru sox do exactly this...


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Is this some sort of team rule, club rule, or enforceable league rule?


Club.  



SoccerLocker said:


> You can always cut the Adidas club socks off at the ankle and wear them over the non-slip socks.  Pros who use tru sox do exactly this...


Yeah, that's what my kid wants to do...  but with the way 2020 has been going, I think I need a back up pair of the originals first, lol


----------



## outside! (Nov 9, 2020)

RedDevilDad said:


> Club.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what my kid wants to do...  but with the way 2020 has been going, I think I need a back up pair of the originals first, lol


I had never heard of using these anti-slip socks for soccer. Is it to keep narrow feet from sliding around inside the cleats? Our family all have very wide feet, so there has never been a need for this.


----------



## mlx (Nov 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> I had never heard of using these anti-slip socks for soccer. Is it to keep narrow feet from sliding around inside the cleats? Our family all have very wide feet, so there has never been a need for this.


Right, they prevent the feet from sliding and players feel more secure. You are supposed to cut your team's socks at the ankles and just wear them on top of non-slip socks, like a sleeve. The non-slip socks are not noticeable if you get the same color.


----------



## pewpew (Nov 10, 2020)

SBFDad said:


> Recommend you stay away from Trusox. Too pricey and the quality sucks. Fall apart in the wash.


I have to strongly disagree here. Years and years ago my G03 GK was doing a morning 5-day GK camp and an evening 3-night camp in the summer during the same week. Her choice. By Thursday morning her feet looked like hamburger meat. Even with changing socks between camps etc...all that side to side motion and front and back motion combined with the sweat / moisture in her cleats took a toll on her feet. She pushed thru and finished both camps but her feet were hammered. I looked around and found Trusox. Now that's all she will wear. Yes they are pricey. But they work!! She has never..and I mean never had a blister since. That includes other all-day / multiple day camps where she didn't even need to change socks. Just take her socks/cleats off at lunch and let them air out. 
If you take care of the socks and wash them inside out in cold or even warm water they'll last a long time. Just not hot water. And lay them out to dry. Heat is what kills the adhesive and makes them fall apart. You always see kids at the field walking or running around before and after games with their socks on and no shoes. Another big mistake. That will send Trusox to an early grave as well. Take care of gear..gear will take care of you is what I always teach my kids. 
Fortunately for her as a GK she always wears pants so she never has to worry about cutting teams socks and slipping them over the Trusox. But as another member posted above...that's how the Pros do it. Soccer isn't the only sport wearing Trusox. I've seen them in football and basketball. 
You have to look at it as risk vs reward or a return on your investment type of thing. GK parents will tell you the same thing as far as gloves go. As your kid gets older/better at GK and competes at a higher level of play..do you continue buying the cheap Adidas or Nike gloves for $25 at Big 5 that they wore when they were U-Littles?  No!! You spend money on different brands until you find a brand they really like. (Not all at once mind you.) You buy a pair for games. When those game gloves get beaten up you rotate them to practice gloves and get a new pair of game gloves. You start to invest in the products that will help them improve their game. And give them more protection. ( Speaking of gloves as they get older. ) 
My .02


----------

